
Trello launches largest user interface overhaul to date - simonswords82
https://blog.trello.com/2-billion-cards-with-trello-home
======
makecheck
Regardless of the tool, “overhaul” and “user interface” should never be
combined.

People don’t have unlimited time, and the time they _have_ spent using a
previous layout has a cost.

Assuming a _brilliant_ redesign you are still at the very _least_ costing
users time to reorient/read docs/ask their friends/complain on Twitter in
order to be as productive today as yesterday.

In short, don’t do this. _Gradually_ improve. Walk _with_ the people who have
invested in you up to this point, don’t walk over them.

~~~
marssaxman
No kidding. This is one reason I still prefer to use normal apps instead of
web-apps: they can't just change it out from under you one day.

